# Neuroassist and Neurorelief experiences?



## talaash (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new here, have been suffering from social anxiety since childhood. I am 32 now, and have finally decided to go beyond self help and meditation. 
I am particularly interested in neurotransmitter oriented therapy, as I have a hunch that my anxiety is being caused by a chemical deficiency.

While there is significant feedback in forums on individual supplements (like 5-htp), there seems to be very little feedback on forums and the general internet on these two programs:
http://www.neuroassist.com/
https://www.neurorelief.com/index.php?p=home

Has anyone tried the above? And if so, what were your results?

Research from neuroassist seems to indicate that neurotransmitters can deplete each other; eg, increasing the supply of neurotransmitter A can cause an automatic depletion of neurotransmitter B. Here is the link to a paper that describes this among other things: http://www.labdbs.com/DBS Catalog-web.pdf

*If* the above is true, then SSRIs can't be a long term solution, because they only increase serotonin levels by withholding its uptake in synapses -> therefore, in the long term some other neurotransmitter would get depleted and cause issues?

Is the above research credible in your opinion?

What worries me is that both neuroassist's president and neurorelief's CEO have had trouble with the FDA and lawsuits. Eg, neuroreliefs CEO was deported from the US. And Neuroassist's founder has had his medical license revoked in the past (was reinstated later I beleive). And both have sued each other over financial disputes (they were business partners initially I believe). ANd both have been warned by the FDA over making statements in marketing materials that the FDA hasn't verified.

I am not too interested in the quarrels between these two companies/doctors and we all know that large pharma companies are driven by the desire for mega profits too but I really really want to find real, non-spammy feedback from actual people who have tried their program. If anyone has any info, plz help me.

My symptoms have severely affected my professional and social life. And I am desperate for a solution that won't have long term side effects on general health.

thanks


----------



## talaash (Sep 28, 2012)

This is the neurotransmitter depletion conundrum that neurassist claims is true:


----------



## talaash (Sep 28, 2012)

In trying to create more unbiased awareness on these two treatments, I am posting these links here.

Here is a document from Minnesota's board of medical practice on the doctor/CEO of neuroassist.com (marty hinz): http://www.casewatch.org/board/med/hinz/HINZ, Martin C 5-12-01.pdf

And here is a document that does mention neurorelief/neuroscience corp's CEO's deportation: http://caselaw.findlaw.com/us-6th-circuit/1498099.html

The above doesn't mean that the treatments they both offer are wrong, but its always better to be fully informed. I will keep on adding to this thread in case I do try out the treatments, hopefully, someone will benefit from this info some day.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I would say that graphic is definately true. I've been taking 5-HTP and L-Tyrosine on and off for years, and I can assure you that if you just take one of the two, you'll end up feeling worse after _some_ time. That time depends on the initial state of the user.

There's at least one study I know of by Van Praagh et al. in which they show you the correlation of continued use of 5-HTP and depletion of the catecholamines. In this study the antidepressant effect of 5-HTP was lost after two weeks in some individuals, but was regained after introducing L-Tyrosine.

As for the FDA, I just don't trust them. They are like the mafia. They are in bed with big pharma.

Please, take a look at min 09:25 of this video. Jim Carrey talks about Prozac, 5-HTP and L-Tyrosine.

http://www.protazen.com/jim-carrey-on-larry-king

Also see:

http://www.alternativementalhealth.com/articles/aminobipolar.htm

EDIT: Forgot to add that I take L-Tyrosine AND 5-HTP at the same time of the day (and WITH food) with a high quality vitamin B complex (you can also take a multivitamin, but I prefer to ingest the rest of the vitamins from food).


----------



## talaash (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the links, encouraging to see that something natural is working for a well known public figure and that the competitive depletion theory seems to be true.

On my front, I did locate a neuroreplete/neuroassist practitioner: 
http://www.kalishresearch.com/

I am being apprehensive of approaching this particular person because he seems too focused on sales strategies, is not an MD and wants a $250 upfront consultation fee, which makes me nervous: http://www.kalishresearch.com/practitioners/testimonials.html

So, I am going to take a regular urinary neurotransmitter test through these guys as a starting point and see what comes back: http://www.integrativepsychiatry.net/

They are also selling supplements/tests but I felt they were less sales oriented and at least had an MD in their practice.

Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

sulfur amino acids deplete dopamine and serotonin? That's cool. So low protein diets will lead to higher levels of these?


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

That's interesting. I'm taking st johns wort right now which I read works on the seretonin receptors, and I also have l tyrosine. I only sometimes remember to take them both, and I do find a mood difference when I do. Unless that's placebo effect. But I'm glad I read this.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds like pseuoscientific BS to me. In what way do they "deplete" other neurotransmitters? I don't like wording like that. It demonstrates a complete lack of understanding of neuroscience(or worse; lies). 

I haven't checked these products out yet, I will do in a mo, but at first glance this seems very iffy...


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Waw. $54 for 60 tabs of neuroassist. Those better be effing big tabs because I doubt they can fit very much of the actives in one given the number of ingredients. None of the ingredients in it are anything I haven't heard of before and none of them are things you cannot buy in bulk at much lower prices. And to be honest none of them are going to do JACK for SA.

So far as NeuroScience is concerned; the first thing on the list is phenibut. Why they chose to use the longer name is fairly obvious to me. They don't want you to look at it and think "Phenibut". They want you to think it is something more "high-tech". Throw in some vitamins, etc and it seems like a stand up product. Well it's not.

Save your money. Buy a decent vitamin and mineral supplement and try out individual herbs and chemicals to see if they work for you. Don't go in for stuff like this. The hard sell tactics on the "science" bit is a dead give away to me. This is what is meant by "Blinding you with science." All those scientific papers on the Neuroassist homepage amount to nothing in regards to their products efficacy...


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

talaash said:


> Thanks for the links, encouraging to see that something natural is working for a well known public figure and that the competitive depletion theory seems to be true.


Sorry mate. Their "theory" is nonsense. It isn't a theory. There is no scientific basis for it what so ever. They are rip-off merchants preying on people's desperation. I can give you some decent advice as can a few others on here who have cured themselves(or as good as).

Don't go in for the elixirs. They usually are too good to be true...


----------

